# Recommendations for 5.1 surround sound system



## micheblea83 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey, this is my first post here. I recently had my basement flood and I lost my subwoofer from my 5.1 Vizio soundbar, which effectively turns it into just a soundbar as the 2 rear speakers have nothing to plug into.
I figure now is as good a time as any to upgrade, but don't really know where to start. I would prefer a system that supports 4k passthough and lossless audio, like DTS-HD as long as it is in my budget. Which for now is only $500. Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to HTS.

Can you clarify which component(s) you're looking to upgrade? You mention loosing a subwoofer but then also suggest you're interested in something with 4k pass through, which sounds like an AVR instead.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What @theJman said – can’t tell if you’re looking for a new soundbar or something else.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

